# Back in Mac!!!!!!!!!!!!



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, I am tracking a package due Monday, my MacBook Pro. I tried the PC thing, and Vista is nice for PC, in fact I will keep my Toshiba Satellite for gaming. This will be my first Mac laptop, but I gave it as much power and memory as I could, this should be sweet. I am exited about coming "home".


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

Scott said:


> Nice!


Scott, are you still loving yours?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 10, 2007)

*Back in Mac?*

Sounds like a good name for a song or something...


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Sounds like a good name for a song or something...


, Well, I am pushing 40, I just wanted to see how many other old cats got my little joke, congrats you walked into it my Brother!


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...



Yes, it is very nice. I am also going "back" to Mac (not heavy metal allusions here). I had Apple from the beginning and was forced into the PC for about 12 years and am not heading back, at least for home use.


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

Scott said:


> Fingolfin said:
> 
> 
> > Scott said:
> ...


Glad you like it! I cannot wait to see Leopard in October!


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Fingolfin said:
> ...


Yeah, I think you are going to like iLife 2008, which should come on yours.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes, I wish I had iLife 08 on mine. I just got my latest Mac Mini (the second I have had) a couple of months ago.
I have iLife 06 and it isn't bad but 08 looks good.
What I really like is iWOrk 08 with the new spreadsheet and word processor.
THere is a new program called numbers and then they added a word processor mode to Pages which had been more of a page layout program.


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 10, 2007)

You know, I am being tempted more and more to cross over to a Mac and this iLife is making it very difficult for me to ignore. Now I'm going to apple.com and looking at Macs.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 10, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> Yep, I am tracking a package due Monday, my MacBook Pro. I tried the PC thing, and Vista is nice for PC, in fact I will keep my Toshiba Satellite for gaming. This will be my first Mac laptop, but I gave it as much power and memory as I could, this should be sweet. I am exited about coming "home".


 Buy me one!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 10, 2007)

Why is everyone going to Mac? My first computer was a Mac and it died within a year but I don't blame Mac for that really but price wise I had to go with a PC after that and soon learned the best way was to build one from scratch. I have also invested in too many programs and can't afford to buy things like DreamWeaver, Photoshop CS, other things, etc. over again. I have heard Macs are better for graphics but I just couldn't afford it. It appears prices are coming down, yes? All this talk makes me want to try one but can't think of why I would want one over a PC.


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> Fingolfin said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I am tracking a package due Monday, my MacBook Pro. I tried the PC thing, and Vista is nice for PC, in fact I will keep my Toshiba Satellite for gaming. This will be my first Mac laptop, but I gave it as much power and memory as I could, this should be sweet. I am exited about coming "home".
> ...


I will consider it........on condition! You are from NC...........I love the Highlands! Rented a place there for a week. Get me a 3 story mountainside home for a month (with domestics) and we have a deal. However! Since the terms of my deal are about 9xs that of buying your own Mac, that is what I would do!..........Are you far from the Highlands?


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> You know, I am being tempted more and more to cross over to a Mac and this iLife is making it very difficult for me to ignore. Now I'm going to apple.com and looking at Macs.


Do it..........do it.........everyone else is!


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 10, 2007)

> You know, I am being tempted more and more to cross over to a Mac and this iLife is making it very difficult for me to ignore. Now I'm going to apple.com and looking at Macs.


Be sure to check out the refurbished page.

You can get better deals there with the same warantee. Sometimes you don't get the best selection but the deal are good.
I got my Mac Mini just a few months ago. It was the current model with 1GB of RAM for $550 with tax and everything.
IT would normally be $599 plus tax.

Also, new iMacs and Mac Mini's have just been released so you might find the old models from Mac Mall.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 10, 2007)

> Why is everyone going to Mac?


Try one out and you will see! 
THey are no longer any more expensive when you get a similar spec'd system.
OFten they are cheaper than Dell on the high end.
Count in the lack of need for security software and you can start adding up the savings.
Also they tend to last longer so really the TCO is often less with a Mac.


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

dalecosby said:


> > Why is everyone going to Mac?
> 
> 
> Try one out and you will see!
> ...


Amen! I have a cousin who is STILL using an old MAC with OS9 (it has all he needs as he tells me) the thing still runs as smooth as silk!


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 11, 2007)

A couple of days ago I used my moms iMac which used to belong to me.
It was my first Mac and I got it 5 years ago. It was used at the time and I got it for $350.
It has seen 5 years of use and still going for $350 and people say macs are too expensive??
In the interest of full disclosure, I have put more money into it that that.
I upgraded the RAM from 64 MB to 768 and the hard drive from 10 to 40 GB and the original CD ROM to a DVD Rom. I also got an iSub (USB subwoofer designed for that specific system) So I probably have around $700 or so in it over time but that isn't bad considering it has gotten 5 years and STILL GOING 

So, in the long run, it has been a great system.
Of course speaking of "still going" I have a working 23 year old original Mac I got it from my grandpa a couple of years ago.

It is running OS X Panther (1 back from the newest)


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 11, 2007)

> Amen! I have a cousin who is STILL using an old MAC with OS9 (it has all he needs as he tells me) the thing still runs as smooth as silk!


I would not want to go back to OS 9 but I will say, using it can be very reliable.
Once you have a stable system OS 9 you could go a long time without problems and you should NEVER have to worry about viruses because it is a dead OS like the ancient Greek.


----------



## etexas (Aug 11, 2007)

dalecosby said:


> > Amen! I have a cousin who is STILL using an old MAC with OS9 (it has all he needs as he tells me) the thing still runs as smooth as silk!
> 
> 
> I would not want to go back to OS 9 but I will say, using it can be very reliable.
> Once you have a stable system OS 9 you could go a long time without problems and you should NEVER have to worry about viruses because it is a dead OS like the ancient Greek.


Chuckle! Good analogy! He is a college proffesor and still uses whatever word processor was in it long ago, and some spreadsheets plus some grading tools. Like I say he sees no need to upgrade, I don't push him..........it seems to work fine for him.....it is funny but it works! Gotta love Apple, and really some aspects of the OS9 were pretty amazing.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 11, 2007)

> Chuckle! Good analogy! He is a college proffesor and still uses whatever word processor was in it long ago, and some spreadsheets plus some grading tools. Like I say he sees no need to upgrade, I don't push him..........it seems to work fine for him.....it is funny but it works! Gotta love Apple, and really some aspects of the OS9 were pretty amazing.


There were things from OS 9 that I missed all the way up to 10.4
I don't think there is anything now that I miss but I really missed the notepad and the dashboard stickies finally replaced that functionality.

The simplicity of the OS was great too. You could install it simply by dragging a System Folder onto your hard drive.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 11, 2007)

I wasn't much into computers back when I got my first Mac in college and so don't really remember what OS it was...probably OS1  but what I do remember is a game that was on it that I really, really liked... Pistol Pete! Does anyone remember that game?? 

Edit: that would be Power Pete


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 11, 2007)

If you can tell me the year, perhaps I could help you a little bit. I am not aware of that game though. Probably before I was using macs.
You were probably either using System 6 or 7.
They ran for a long time. 7 was around for the first half of the 90s. ACtually I thing it was 91-97 and then 8 came out.
Oc course there were several revisions of 7 from 7.0 to 7.6.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 11, 2007)

I think I figured it out. System 6 sounds familiar...and after doing a bit of searching for the game the name Performa came up and that is what I had. Anyways, Power Pete has become Mighty Mike 

I might have to find me a used Mac to play that game. 



dalecosby said:


> If you can tell me the year, perhaps I could help you a little bit. I am not aware of that game though. Probably before I was using macs.
> You were probably either using System 6 or 7.
> They ran for a long time. 7 was around for the first half of the 90s. ACtually I thing it was 91-97 and then 8 came out.
> Oc course there were several revisions of 7 from 7.0 to 7.6.


----------



## etexas (Aug 11, 2007)

See there Beth a great reason to come...............BACK IN MAC. Sorry I love my stupid little pun!


----------



## Scott (Aug 13, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Why is everyone going to Mac? My first computer was a Mac and it died within a year but I don't blame Mac for that really but price wise I had to go with a PC after that and soon learned the best way was to build one from scratch. I have also invested in too many programs and can't afford to buy things like DreamWeaver, Photoshop CS, other things, etc. over again. I have heard Macs are better for graphics but I just couldn't afford it. It appears prices are coming down, yes? All this talk makes me want to try one but can't think of why I would want one over a PC.


Reasons to switch to a Mac.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 13, 2007)

Beth, you can actually get emulators for old macs that will even run on widows. I used to have one. It would work fine for that./
But an old Mac would do fine as well.


----------



## etexas (Aug 13, 2007)

10am.....it came......I hate PC!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 15, 2007)

Can you explain the emulator a bit more? Sorry I didn't see this. I have a habit of just perusing the "what's new posts" page and don't dig further into the archives. 

I have a question too. For an old Performa computer am I restricted to finding an old Performa monitor? 



dalecosby said:


> Beth, you can actually get emulators for old macs that will even run on widows. I used to have one. It would work fine for that./
> But an old Mac would do fine as well.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 15, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Can you explain the emulator a bit more? Sorry I didn't see this. I have a habit of just perusing the "what's new posts" page and don't dig further into the archives.
> 
> I have a question too. For an old Performa computer am I restricted to finding an old Performa monitor?
> 
> ...



You don't need a specific monitor for the performa, though it will have an old style Mac monitor connector.
What You need is either a Mac monitor or a VGA monitor with an adaptor.


I will explain the enulator later, my daughter is asleep in my arms and it is hard to tpye with one hand.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Dale, I didn't know you could adapt a VGA monitor. 

I did get info on the emulator and it appears I need to have an OS disk and bios information. I have neither. 



dalecosby said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > Can you explain the emulator a bit more? Sorry I didn't see this. I have a habit of just perusing the "what's new posts" page and don't dig further into the archives.
> ...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 16, 2007)

Typing from his MacBook Pro now. 

My oldest computer is a Performa 6360. It still works. I used to have a 636 and a 460 (my first computer) but tossed them a while back, minus spare parts (the 636 and 6360 used the same architecture and case....).

My eMac purchased in 03 runs fine, of course. It has OS 9 and 10.4.10. My G4 Tower runs 10.4.10 and classic (OS 9) as well. It's an upgraded G3 with new processor and RAM (built in 99). 

My MacBook Pro just runs 10.4.10.

I haven't used my PowerTower Pro (PowerComputing) in about 2 years. But it ran OS 9.2 as well.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 17, 2007)

> I did get info on the emulator and it appears I need to have an OS disk and bios information. I have neither.


It has been a while since i used one but it was all available online. Apple used to have up system 7 online for free. Not sure if they still do though.


----------

